# Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!



## Administrator (8. Dezember 2008)

*Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*

5% dagegen? bitte?
alleine dass in diesem fall eine abstimmung überhaupt nötig ist, grenzt an blasphemie.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*



			
				Bonkic am 08.12.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> 5% dagegen? bitte?
> alleine dass in diesem fall eine abstimmung überhaupt nötig ist, grenzt an blasphemie.




Ja das ist absolute Blasphemie...


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 08.12.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.12.2008 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wirklich...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*



			
				GorrestFump am 08.12.2008 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 08.12.2008 10:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber echt, ey! 



Spoiler



Habs nie gespielt ... *flücht*



SSA


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*

Blöde Frage - alleine schon für den Spruch mit dem dreiköpfigen Affen


----------



## Dumbi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*

Dass im Titel der Umfrage ein Ausrufezeichen statt eines Fragezeichens steht, zeigt ja wohl eindeutig, dass die ganze Umfrage eh nur Alibi-Charakter hat und Monkey Island mit Sicherheit in der Ruhmeshalle landet...


----------



## IXS (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*

Aber ganz sicher nur Teil 1 und Teil 2!


----------



## HanFred (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*



			
				IXS am 01.01.2009 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz sicher nur Teil 1 und Teil 2!


teil 3 war auch toll und teil 4 ganz gut, aber ewiger ruhm gebührt wohl nur den ersten teilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*

Kenne nur Monkey Island 2, aber nachdem was ich so gehört habe ist auch Teil 1 ein absolutes muss - trotz gerade wegen der schwachsinnigen Rätsel teilweise^^


----------



## bumi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gehört das Adventure The Secret of Monkey Island in die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle!*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 01.01.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne nur Monkey Island 2, aber nachdem was ich so gehört habe ist auch Teil 1 ein absolutes muss - trotz gerade wegen der schwachsinnigen Rätsel teilweise^^


Wenn du Teil 1 nicht bald mal spielst, lass ich dich vom dreiköpfigen Affen zu den Kannibalen bringen und die sperren dich dann in ihre Hütte! Dann kannste mal sehen wie du da wieder rauskommst!

Dass es aber eine Falltür gibt, verrat ich dir natürlich nicht... aber mit dem Bananenpflücker passt du da nicht durch


----------

